# Militare Vintage Light Color Dial



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Another dial variation of the new 2011 Militare Vintage. 
How do you like the updated dial, and how wold you compare this dial to the black dial?

From Anonimo U.S.A.


----------



## revangel (Jan 19, 2011)

..it looks, well.. "naked". not a fan. :-(


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Like the black dial, but do not like the cream dial--want to see the hour/minute numerals/makers--same reason I flipped a white Manual Militare--couldn't see any of the indicators. Keep those pictures coming, Rob--saving the best for last?!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Agreed - like the black but not a big fan of the cream. I really enjoy white faced Militare Crono's, but the cream with the markers in the same colour just doesn't work for me.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

What I can say... If were Pale Yellow for sure could be better... but I remember some pics of this watch with like a sand blasted same color dial and better than this one.


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

Usually love white dials, but this one's not doing for me, maybe its the box around Militare vintage, I don't know.


----------



## IndigoC (Oct 11, 2010)

white dial is absolutely awful <|, what's the point of having any numbers at all if you can barely see them ......just my 2 cents


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Agree with foregoing comments. More contrast is essential on a light dial - especially on a watch that wears big. Doesn't work for me. 

Would like to see a live pic of the black dial version, but still sort of ho-hum to me.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Abomination


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, that light dial doesn't work. 

What time is it?!?! :-s


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't resist, but if such a thing is possible, the more I look at the cream dial the worse it seems--it is absolutely horrible (in addition to the fact that the hour markers are unreadable):


 the "floating" seconds hand in particular is just plain bad
the offset "vintage" logo seems even more out of place here than on the black dial.
 Also, I used to think I understood how to count, but now, I am not sure (not!)--someone please explain: The black dial has the Military Time references at 3:00 as "15" (good), at 6:00 there is "18" and at 9:00 there is "21"--all good so far--BUT, it seems we must enter another dimension to read the cream dial--the MT references for 3:00 is now "16" (plus 1), at 6:00 it is still "18", but at 9:00 things seemed to have slowed down a bit and it is just "20" (minus 1)--is this a new math I haven't heard of, a new dimension in time and space that nobody told me about, or...?!
 And as also pointed out in the original Basel thread, what's with the "HANDCRAFTED IN F I R E N Z E"?

Dig a hole and bury this one!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I am not sure why I keep coming back to look at this abortion... :-(

I've always enjoyed most of the Anonimo lineup and loved much of it for years. I mostly still do, but, this watch must be stopped. It must be dropped in a a 5 gallon container of cement, dried, and launched into deep space, with a cannon so it is never found by any human or alien that might make fun of us on Earth. This is NOTHING like the earlier Photoshop preview, specifically relating to readability. It almost makes me angry they would do this. It's just plain "Graham" silly, except I would much rather own a Graham than the parchment dial Vintage. 

Nice dial numerals in every way, shape, location, & form, lol. This is an epic embarassment for Anonimo. <|<|<|


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Come on Guys for sure is the light on the pictures thats why look a lot lighter look at this :










As I said before the dial looks like a sand blasted may be Rob can take a pic with less illumination.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Timefleas... in the thread :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/baseworldl-pictures-anonimo-booth-2011-a-522471-2.html#post3822250

I confirmed... The print of those non sense numbers at 3 & 9 on the Militare Vintage was an error on the prototypes... going to be as usual on the production model.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Nelson, Good to hear that they will cover one of the more outstanding problems (the nonsense numbers), though honestly just a drop in the bucket for the cream Militare, I'm afraid...

And actually, your picture above, with the dial in the "right" light, really just confirms how difficult it is to see the indicators in low light, at a quick glance, etc.--I owned both a pale yellow dial Millemetri that had white indicators and a very light black outline, and an ivory dial Militare similar to the one above, and found both nearly impossible to read easily (remember there is also glare since there is no AR coating)--unless held in just the "right" light. I don't think Anonimo needs to add to their list of barely usable dials, rather it would be nice to see them evolve a bit, by acknowledging and learning from their earlier mistakes--there are numerous studies on good (high) contrast versus poor (low) contrast color combinations, and the relative impact these combinations have on attention, retention, and readability--the contrast shown in your watch Nelson, and in the new cream dial Militare, would rate close to zero in useful (readable) contrast ratios...


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG - the best post ever! Was meaning to comment on how funny, fitting, and on target this was. Reading it over, I had to say how much I enjoyed this.


JayVeeez said:


> Well, I am not sure why I keep coming back to look at this abortion... :-(
> 
> I've always enjoyed most of the Anonimo lineup and loved much of it for years. I mostly still do, but, this watch must be stopped. It must be dropped in a a 5 gallon container of cement, dried, and launched into deep space, with a cannon so it is never found by any human or alien that might make fun of us on Earth. This is NOTHING like the earlier Photoshop preview, specifically relating to readability. It almost makes me angry they would do this. It's just plain "Graham" silly, except I would much rather own a Graham than the parchment dial Vintage.
> 
> Nice dial numerals in every way, shape, location, & form, lol. This is an epic embarassment for Anonimo. <|<|<|


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

StefB said:


> OMG - the best post ever! Was meaning to comment on how funny, fitting, and on target this was. Reading it over, I had to say how much I enjoyed this.


Well, thanks. I wasn't trying to be a showstopper, nor do I feel any problems with the black dial. It looks very good. But still, even the "non-production"' parchment dial, with the goofy numbers pictured in this photo looks like it's #3 serial. I say get hold of the details before they list watches like this....


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Kind of a late reply but didn't want to open a new thread on the Militare Vintage. I actually quite like the black dial version. I have this "personal defect" in design taste and what I don't like with most other Militares and the chronoscopio's for example is that some of the numbers are only partially visible, as if something was added on top (a chrono part or the date window). 

What I don't understand though is why this model is priced so low compared to other Militare (non-chrono) models? It seems to be about eur 1000 below the price of a Militare Automatico, why is this, what am i missing? This is also an automatic, have they sacrificed somewhere?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

If I recall correctly, I read in the Basel introductions for this watch that the movement used in the new Vintage Militares is a "_newly developed_" Swiss movement which I understand (from other sources) is significantly cheaper to produce than the movements used in the earlier models--no idea as to how it stands up in terms of quality, or what specifically sets it apart from the rest.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, checked the brochure and the new vintage has "Automatico base SW 260-1" whereas the older models have "Automatico calibro Anonimo 03.1" but can't google much more than that, googling only provides my links to the very same brochure.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

timefleas said:


> If I recall correctly, I read in the Basel introductions for this watch that the movement used in the new Vintage Militares is a "_newly developed_" Swiss movement which I understand (from other sources) is significantly cheaper to produce than the movements used in the earlier models--no idea as to how it stands up in terms of quality, or what specifically sets it apart from the rest.





glengoyne17 said:


> Thanks, checked the brochure and the new vintage has "Automatico base SW 260-1" whereas the older models have "Automatico calibro Anonimo 03.1" but can't google much more than that, googling only provides my links to the very same brochure.


Guys, as you may be know Anonimo has been used a SELLITA movements and the one on the Militare Vintage is the SW 260-1, in the past Marlin also they used the SW 200-1 , Polluce SW 200, Sailor SW 200, Polluce Magnum SW 200.

Find here the relative information :

http://www.sellita.ch/images/stories/documents/SW260_DOC_FULL_v.19.01.10.pdf

As an additional information, you find here that Anonimo is using the Sellita movements in many others :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/anonimo-catalog-2011-a-565258-post4140841.html


----------



## 2wheelsmoker (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the 4 and 8 numbers on the dial in the first place. The cream is way too bland in my opinion. I think they need to get rid of the numbers altogether and just put large, high-contrasting hour marker indices.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Not really liking the light cream dial implementation here at all <|...the black is cool though.

Really though, all that would need to be done to the light cream dial is add a black outline around the numerals and markers where the cutouts to the lume below are and you would have a nice, instantly readable dial!:think:


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

stew77 said:


> Not really liking the light cream dial implementation here at all <|...the black is cool though.
> 
> Really though, all that would need to be done to the light cream dial is add a black outline around the numerals and markers where the cutouts to the lume below are and you would have a nice, instantly readable dial!:think:


I totally agree. I also don't think it's too much to ask for a light colored dial you can read the numbers or markers on, unless it's a Movado!

The black dial looks very good, the light dial needs work.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i like the cream dial. i think the numerals are supposed to be discreet. similar to some german style watches. a bit bauhaus if you ask me. it has the lum so that at night you can see the numbers.


----------

